# ? Uber Bans Free Speech In Your Own Vehicle? ?



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.

Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...










https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/uber-offers-a-quiet-mode-so-you-can-take-your-trip-in-peace/


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you're getting paid black rates, why not just shut up and let them do what they prefer? That's what you're getting paid to do, right?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I think you can add the option of “I don’t really care” in your votes.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Someone doesn’t understand the concept of free speech me thinks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

No, because the 1st Amendment doesn't pertain to prohibitions by an individual or private company.

It pertains to whether government can prohibit speech.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> No, because the 1st Amendment doesn't pertain to prohibitions by an individual or private company.
> 
> It pertains to whether government can prohibit speech.


Hmmm I don't know dude....

I guess for those that are ok with it then .....


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, a button that basically says I don't want to have a conversation, I would like music and OP cites the first amendment. Stop reading into it. I am offended that you are so easily offended. Third choice should have been "who cares".


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

It's stupid and a bit offensive, but not a 1st Amendment issue, just like forum rules prohibiting certain things are not a 1st Amendment issue.

Many of us can figure it out easily enough if a customer wants to talk or not.

Otherwise, just let us know.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Hmmm I don't know dude....
> 
> I guess for those that are ok with it then .....


Makes me more Green. I'm all for it.



WAHN said:


> It's stupid and a bit offensive, but not a 1st Amendment issue, just like forum rules prohibiting certain things are not a 1st Amendment issue.
> 
> Many of us can figure it out easily enough if a customer wants to talk or not.
> 
> Otherwise, just let us know.


It's insulting to the driver to even suggest it. My riders are free to ask for quiet. And I will oblige, not because of a requirement, but because I am an adult.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You do realize this is for UberBlack/SUV only, right?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> You do realize this is for UberBlack/SUV only, right?


For now....


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

While I'm not on Black, the only problem I have with things like this is the fact that it's yet more b.s. Uber customers can ***** about and downrate you for not toeing the line. 

Telling me not to talk in my own vehicle. Are we employees yet?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

CZ75 said:


> While I'm not on Black, the only problem I have with things like this is the fact that it's yet more b.s. Uber customers can @@@@@ about and downrate you for not toeing the line.
> 
> Telling me not to talk in my own vehicle. Are we employees yet?


You get it ?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

CZ75 said:


> Telling me not to talk in my own vehicle...


No where does it say that!

"Lighten up, Francis"...!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I get your point. Realistically though....if someone doesn't want to talk. Isn't that better really? Kinda like driving with your wife....


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

mmn said:


> No where does it say that!
> 
> "Lighten up, Francis"...!


Right, apparently the three options are:
"quiet preferred"
"happy to chat" 
"no preference"

Might help drivers who are too thick to realize when somebody has their earphones in or their face buried in their phone that they don't want to be bothered.

Or not.

If I drove Black, I might be a bit more concerned about


> There's also the chance to extend the pickup period by up to 15 minutes at no extra cost should you need a little longer to get ready.


How's that gonna work?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As long as it is upfront and the Uber Quite Mode is included in the ping notification then I am fine with it. That way a driver chooses (or not) to accept that condition as part of the ride and makes their own free choice.

If it is not upfront then of course that can lead to problems. The key is always give the driver the information upfront to understand what he/she is accepting. If total disclosure were done upfront across the board their would be a lot less complaints in general. U/L should get out of the mentality that they can hide information from you and then "spring it on you".


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> If you're getting paid black rates, why not just shut up and let them do what they prefer? That's what you're getting paid to do, right?


You can punch me in the face with black rates and still get 5 stars lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> For now....


It wasn't that bad yesterday. Got 2 Quiets & 1 Wants Car Cool.












Seamus said:


> As long as it is upfront and the Uber Quite Mode is included in the ping notification then I am fine with it. That way a driver chooses (or not) to accept that condition as part of the ride and makes their own free choice.
> 
> If it is not upfront then of course that can lead to problems. The key is always give the driver the information upfront to understand what he/she is accepting. If total disclosure were done upfront across the board their would be a lot less complaints in general. U/L should get out of the mentality that they can hide information from you and then "spring it on you".


It isn't in the Ping. You don't see the Preferences until you go to Start Trip.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Kinda Awkward.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

“Why do we feel we need to yak about bullsh!t in order to feel comfortable?” Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> You can punch me in the face with black rates and still get 5 stars lol


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Just another thought: not like I've been doing a lot of Uber X recently, but my car has always been a 1st Amendment zone. If you want to ***** about Trump or Pelosi or w/e I'm honestly happy to hear it. If you want a quiet ride then why can't you just tell me that? Get off some 12hr shift and want to bury your head into the iPhone playing Minecraft. I get it. Why does the thought of Uber app notifying me of "no talking" bother me so much? _My Uber driver asked me about my day, asked where I was going, and then proceeded to say "have a nice day!" after the ride ended._ Pax puts in 3-stars which is telling Uber to fire you. 

Little things like this are going to drive us collectively insane.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I hope Uber tries to enforce this demand, it’ll cost them a fortune since I’m not an employee. My car my rule F Uber.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

You are hyperventilating on this. If you don't like it, don't drive BLACK.
This seems like the dumbest argument ever. And besides. 1st Amendment only applies to government arresting you for what you said, it has nothing to do with private organizations, companies, _*or for that matter, this forum.*_


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I can see it now “ummm sir I don’t know if you noticed but I did NOT select quiet preferred”

Uber support: I am sorry your driver was quiet and ‘rude’ we will investigate this case throughly and suggest the driver take toast master classes in the meantime, here is 5 dollars credit for a driver that will do a tap dance outside your car door EVEN at a 7-11! Uber on!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I can see it now "ummm sir I don't know if you noticed but I did NOT select quiet preferred"


Why is it so hard to stay quiet if customer requests quiet? 
This app-option isn't forcing drivers, it is offering you information as to the desire of the customer in the top tier of Uber's service. 
This doesn't seem like rocket science here, and I'm amused by all the pearl-clutching in the driver pool. 
*I bet most of the complainers and alarmbell ringers do NOT even drive BLACK...*


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Why is it so hard to stay quiet if customer requests quiet?
> This app-option isn't forcing drivers, it is offering you information as to the desire of the customer in the top tier of Uber's service.
> This doesn't seem like rocket science here, and I'm amused by all the pearl-clutching in the driver pool.
> *I bet most of the complainers and alarmbell ringers do NOT even drive BLACK...*


Because we don't like being told what to do or who to talk to in America, kinda hard for foreigners to understand that concept lol


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CZ75 said:


> While I'm not on Black, the only problem I have with things like this is the fact that it's yet more b.s. Uber customers can @@@@@ about and downrate you for not toeing the line.
> 
> Telling me not to talk in my own vehicle. Are we employees yet?


We're beginning to get a taste of what it would be like to be classified as employees.

However, if Uber keeps it up, they could lose their independent contractor status.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think what most people don't understand here is YOU might get the hint when a rider doesn't want to take. But that's not everyone. There are drivers who insist on forcing a conversation in a car even when you are trying to either get some work done, or you just want some quiet to clear your head before wherever you are going brings your stress level back up. 

My wife thought this was an amazing feature. The one thing she hates with both Taxi's and Ubers are SOME (Most are great) don't get the hint and try to force a conversation and then leads to a "Can I call you sometime?"

She tries to avoid conversation to avoid an awkward situation with the driver or causing them to get angry when driving by asking for quiet.

Think about that next time you think this is all about you!

Because if it is You then thats why the feature was created. You don't get the point.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Because we don't like being told what to do or who to talk to in America, kinda hard for foreigners to understand that concept lol


Agreed - I will never understand your disposition, Mr. Dean.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Because we don't like being told what to do or who to talk to in America, kinda hard for foreigners to understand that concept lol


Yet it was American who created Uber and exported it to the world. Now you complain when your monster got too big.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Yet it was American who created Uber and exported it to the world. Now you complain when your monster got too big.


I could care less how big Uber is or if they tried to go global...I do care who tells me who I can and can't talk to though...have no idea how you are confusing the two...or how they are even slightly related in discussion of free speech in America lol


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Found this in the article and they can go to hell if this one gets implemented. 

There’s also the chance to extend the pickup period by up to 15 minutes at no extra cost should you need a little longer to get ready.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> I could care less how big Uber is or if they tried to go global...I do care who tells me who I can and can't talk to though...have no idea how you are confusing the two...or how they are even slightly related in discussion of free speech in America lol


You are free to say whatever you want on a ride. I'm also free to tell you to shut up. I can exercise my freedom also of 1 staring you.



Iann said:


> Found this in the article and they can go to hell if this one gets implemented.
> 
> There's also the chance to extend the pickup period by up to 15 minutes at no extra cost should you need a little longer to get ready.


Yet you will still continue to drive regardless. Way to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You are free to say whatever you want on a ride. I'm also free to tell you to shut up. I can exercise my freedom also of 1 staring you.
> 
> 
> Yet you will still continue to drive regardless. Way to stand up for yourself.


I could one star you also...point? You still shouldn't have the right (right isn't the word.. 'audacity') or even an option at all to tell people not to speak...(to someone in their vehicle none the less)which is the first amendment. Not sure what we are even talking about here.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I could one star you also...point? You still shouldn't have the right or even an option at all to tell people not to speak...(to someone in their vehicle none the less)which is the first amendment.


No, it actually isn't.



Jay Dean said:


> Not sure what we are even talking about here.


Clearly

What part of "quiet preferred" confuses you?

It's not "quiet demanded".

It is your vehicle and you are free to ignore your customer's wishes.

You are also free to blast the radio as loudly as you like.

You are free to drive as fast or slow as you like

You are free to hurl insults and call your customers any names you wish.

You are free to tell off-color jokes if you want to.

For the most part, this is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> No, it actually isn't.
> 
> Clearly
> 
> ...


Preferred turns into discipline if they complain they spoke, it's the same without saying it directly. But I'm sure you knew that?

It's basically saying if you talk your fired which in return is telling someone they can't talk. Are you really falling for the concept of preferred? Get real

No business especially Uber gets their hands dirty directly, you still are being told who you can't talk to or your fired.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Preferred turns into discipline if they complain they spoke, it's the same without saying it directly. But I'm sure you knew that?


Just as it could if they were uncomfortable saying it directly, as some people definitely would be.

As I mentioned earlier, I think it's kind of stupid and mildly offensive, but now instead of communicating with the driver and letting them know you would like quiet while you ponder life's greatest mysteries during the ride, there's an app for that.:wink:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Just as it could if they were uncomfortable saying it directly, as some people definitely would be.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I think it's kind of stupid and mildly offensive, but now instead of communicating with the driver and letting them know you would like quiet while you ponder life's greatest mysteries during the ride, there's an app for that.:wink:


People should not get in trouble for 'speaking' in their own car. Telling people not to talk to others is about the most ridiculous thing I have heard in my life. Glad I don't drive lux, oh wait I give it 2 months before x drivers.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

When I'm not driving customer, I have the radio up fairly loud.

When I am, it's down lower.

Yeah, my car, but they are paying for the ride(yeah, paying very little to us at least, but still paying).

I don't drive Black, but if the customer doesn't seem interesting in talking, I talk very little.

That's all that this goofy setting is communicating to drivers.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> When I'm not driving customer, I have the radio up fairly loud.
> 
> When I am, it's down lower.
> 
> ...


And if you talk there is consequences...


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Just like their could be if they requested it verbally and you ignored it, so what's the big deal?


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

City of Atlanta taxis have a ride bill of rights that includes a noise free environment. I drive a black suv, if the customer doesn't want to talk, so bee it


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> And if you talk there is consequences...


Seriously, guy, with all your anger issues, how is it you are still on the platform? And more importantly, why are you? 
Clearly your freedom is more important, be free!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Just like their could be if they requested it verbally and you ignored it, so what's the big deal?


Because it is an official way of dictating who speaks through a company policy, which is still saying if you speak you are fired...where as if someone complains it's not as direct without a policy option. It is still saying directly if you speak you are fired which does violate free speech.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Seriously, guy, with all your anger issues, how is it you are still on the platform? And more importantly, why are you?
> Clearly your freedom is more important, be free!


Anger issues? What are you talking about? You ok?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Anger issues? What are you talking about?


You just seem like a permanently angry fellow. Maybe that is not the case, but it sure seems like it from your discourse in various threads.
At the very least, the tone of your responses to various users in the forum comes across like you feel 'the world is out to get you.'
(You also have a fairly overblown reading of the 1st Amendment...which is a govenment thing, not a private company thing.)

Consider a movie shoot: Everyone on set is explicitly told to 'be quiet' while the film is shooting...it is one aspect of the job. Here it's only for the LUX service, people paying a premium for premium service, and requesting that of the driver...)


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You just seem like a permanently angry fellow. Maybe that is not the case, but is sure seems like it from your discourse in various threads. At the very least, the tone comes across like you feel 'the world is out to get you.'


Not sure why you feel this way and I think you should focus on yourself, best of luck in that path? Or you going to slander me until I get banned for defending my views and I slip by saying a bad word? Go worry about yourself dude, you aren't only person on forum and I have no clue what your personality is so that should give you a hint to either ignore me or focus on a hobby


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Not sure why you feel this way and I think you should focus on yourself, best of luck in that path? Or you going to slander me until I get banned for defending my views and I slip by saying a bad word? Go worry about yourself dude, you aren't only person on forum and I have no clue what your personality is so that should give you a hint to either ignore me or focus on a hobby


Ditto.
Done.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Ditto.
> Done.


Thank god.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

LOL, hypocrisy at it's finest.

Good thing Kurt's not "American", or he might have been offended by you telling him what to do.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


Oh dont get your panties in a bunch. In the press release or something a guy from uber clearly states that it's just a suggestion for drivers re the pax preference and they cannot make drivers hold to this because we are ICs. Then there was a mention about ratings.

This certainly is not a 1st ammendment issue. Chill out


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> LOL, hypocrisy at it's finest.
> 
> Good thing Kurt's not "American", or he might have been offended by you telling him what to do.


SInce he was nearing stalker status to me after slander I had to at least 'suggest' a couple options. Saying to do something on here doesn't mean anything (but you know that right?) as I have no power, only defense. Should I ask not to slander me on a public forum?

I have many positive posts, if growing plants in spring and making and eating tacos isn't positive then phew....


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

What kind of moron _wants_ to talk to someone who doesn't want to talk to you? You'd rather force them to listen to you? It's not a 1st amendment issue if one individual doesn't feel like listening to another individual talk. I'm not-listening to like 7 billion people right now. None of their rights are violated


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

treesweets dancer said:


> What kind of moron _wants_ to talk to someone who doesn't want to talk to you? You'd rather force them to listen to you? It's not a 1st amendment issue if one individual doesn't feel like listening to another individual talk. I'm not-listening to like 7 billion people right now. None of their rights are violated


If you got complained on for speaking at all, would you feel violated of free speech?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

This is my conversation skill level. 




This feature is probably for the best.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

First Amendment violation??? LOL!!! :roflmao:

Since *****ing about fares and pax is getting old, gotta find something new to ***** about, right? Just like people seem to be so worked up about the whole Pro thing.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> First Amendment violation??? LOL!!! :roflmao:
> 
> Since @@@@@ing about fares and pax is getting old, gotta find something new to @@@@@ about, right? Just like people seem to be so worked up about the whole Pro thing.


Sorry ant, you are being removed from the Uber platform for saying hello. Here at Uber we value the customers concerns and since you can not adhear to the policy, we have to remove our partnership with you. Our decision is final but we do wish you all the best in your future endeavors.

Best of luck


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Sorry ant, you are being removed from the platform for saying hello. Here at Uber we value the customers concerns and since you can not adhear to the policy, we have to remove our partnership with you. Our decision is final but we do wish you all the best in your future endeavors.
> 
> Best of luck


Yet another chance to post my favorite gif. :roflmao:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yet another chance to post my favorite gif. :roflmao:


In a couple months better watch that quiet option before saying hello as uberx, or that "hello" could get you in trouble haus


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Sorry ant, you are being removed from the Uber platform for saying hello. Here at Uber we value the customers concerns and since you can not adhear to the policy, we have to remove our partnership with you. Our decision is final but we do wish you all the best in your future endeavors.
> 
> Best of luck


I will not bat an eye if someone gets deactivated for saying hello and the support message says that word for word.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> If you got complained on for speaking at all, would you feel violated of free speech?


No. I'd feel the same as any other day. I get reported for service quality, music, bad route, driving, etc. I'm happy with ny 4.8 rating. It earns the same pittance as a 4.6 & a 4.99.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So for the 19 people that voted no and they were removed from the platform for saying hello or any one thing , would that feel like free speech violated? Americans only please...if we can


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> SInce he was nearing stalker status to me after slander I had to at least 'suggest' a couple options. Saying to do something on here doesn't mean anything (but you know that right?) as I have no power, only defense. Should I ask not to slander me on a public forum?


Stalker status? I guess if he's following you around the forum and posting at you in all the threads you post in, perhaps.

It's impossible to be slandered in an online discussion forum. It would be called libel(but you know that, right")

Uber Black drivers are all free to be annoyed or offended by the somewhat stupid new feature, but in the end, the OP and anyone else claiming that it's a 1st Amendment violation is 100% wrong. Those claiming it does really need to do some homework.

The new features also include temperature preference, help with luggage, extended pickup period, and a few other things: https://www.uber.com/newsroom/introducing-an-enhanced-uber-black-experience/

If you like it hot and they want it cold, I guess you could ignore their request.

If they have bags and you don't do bags, you could just pop the trunk/hatch and say load them yourself.

I'm guessing drivers wouldn't stay qualified for Black in doing so, but that's their choice.

None of this applies to us lowly X drivers anyway, and speculating that any of those features will come to X is a bit pointless.

Time will tell. And if the "Quiet mode" feature does trickle down, I'll only communicate with hand gestures, head nods, and pre-printed placards. ?


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yet another chance to post my favorite gif. :roflmao:


Oh man, my exact sentiment. I don't really like idioms, but "mountain out of a mole hill" is what we got here



Jay Dean said:


> So for the 19 people that voted no and they were removed from the platform for saying hello or any one thing , would that feel like free speech violated? Americans only please...if we can


U won't be removed. Uber explicitly stated it is just a suggestion. The same as if the rider vocally asked you for silence. Which a decent person would usually say "no problem", just as if u didn't want a bunch of noise u might ask.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> So for the 19 people that voted no and they were removed from the platform for saying hello or any one thing , would that feel like free speech violated? Americans only please...if we can


No, the 1st amendment does not apply in this case.

Try doing some research on exactly what is covered by the 1st amendment Jay.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> So for the 19 people that voted no and they were removed from the platform for saying hello or any one thing , would that feel like free speech violated? Americans only please...if we can


Don't u know that there are real things in the world, if ur dying to get angry or outraged about something?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

treesweets dancer said:


> Oh man, my exact sentiment. I don't really like idioms, but "mountain out of a mole hill" is what we got here


Would it be if you were removed for talking? Let's say your at a music festival and pick up 4 pax on their way walking they selected no talking...5 mins later they get in and you ask basic questions then fired later for asking basics. Would you understand why you are fired? And that whoops I shouldn't of spoken.



treesweets dancer said:


> Oh man, my exact sentiment. I don't really like idioms, but "mountain out of a mole hill" is what we got here
> 
> 
> U won't be removed. Uber explicitly stated it is just a suggestion. The same as if the rider vocally asked you for silence. Which a decent person would usually say "no problem", just as if u didn't want a bunch of noise u might ask.


Read above about preferred, you think if you get more than one non preferred request complaint you aren't fired?



WAHN said:


> No, the 1st amendment does not apply in this case.
> 
> Try doing some research on exactly what is covered by the 1st amendment Jay.


So company policy that can act as middle man in bypassing the first amendment is cool with you?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Would it be if you were removed for talking? Let's say your at a music festival and pick up 4 pax on their way walking they selected no talking...5 mins later they get in and you ask basic questions then fired later for asking basics. Would you understand why you are fired? And that whoops I shouldn't of spoken.


Oh boy... :biggrin:


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> So company policy that can act as middle man in bypassing the first amendment is cool with you?


It absolutely would if the first amendment applied to private companies, but it doesn't, so there's that.

Do some research Jay.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Oh boy... :biggrin:


Anyone that drives a full size truck at these rates is the crazy one, I'm glad you also are fine with being told when to talk and when not.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Actionjax said:


> I'm also free to tell you to shut up. I can exercise my freedom also of 1 staring you.


You are also free to just tell the driver you don't feel like talking. No need to 1 star because a driver was being friendly.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> It absolutely would if the first amendment applied to private companies, but it doesn't, so there's that.
> 
> Do some research Jay.


So let me get this straight, any one word could get you fired in America and you are cool with that.



Invisible said:


> You are also free to just tell the driver you don't feel like talking. No need to 1 star because a driver was being friendly.


Nobody can speak apparently lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> It wasn't that bad yesterday. Got 2 Quiets & 1 Wants Car Cool.
> 
> View attachment 320842
> 
> ...


Is it possible for you to go in to the rider app and see what other options there are for riders besides quiet and ac?

I tried with mine and cant see how to choose options


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I will not bat an eye if someone gets deactivated for saying hello and the support message says that word for word.


First they ban your speech then words.

Also a few posts relate to Private Companies but sorry they are both *Public* Now.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

1st amendment "Congress should make no law abridging speech & whatnot"

a business can ask iis servants to serve its customers any way they want within the law. Respecting a wish for silence aint abjig deal. No one is getting punished for saying hello. Only stupid people live in that world. Get real


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You are hyperventilating on this. If you don't like it, don't drive BLACK.
> This seems like the dumbest argument ever. And besides. 1st Amendment only applies to government arresting you for what you said, it has nothing to do with private organizations, companies, _*or for that matter, this forum.*_


It starts with black and rolls down to x like zhyt rolls down a hill.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Stalker status? I guess if he's following you around the forum and posting at you in all the threads you post in, perhaps.


Jay is a special one. I call him out on his 'eccentric worldview' in a post that was ELEVATED to the front page slider, and all of a sudden, in his mind, I am a stalker...
Just a wee bit of a persecution complex there, and a lot of 'xenophobic bias' of Non Americans. (I'm Canadian, and apparently that precludes me from understand the 1st Amendment in the USA constitution).


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Jay is a special one. I call him out on his 'eccentric worldview' in a post that was ELEVATED to the front page slider, and all of a sudden, in his mind, I am a stalker...
> Just a wee bit of a persecution complex there, and a lot of 'xenophobic bias' of Non Americans. (I'm Canadian, and apparently that precludes me from understand the 1st Amendment in the USA constitution).


A lot of USians will use "I have free speech" to justify talking during a movie & stuff like that. Totally trivializing the importance of the civil right. Like they don't consider that of ur free, ur also free to be a considerate person. Another person is free to ask for yr consideration without it being an afront to yr liberty. Some USians are proud of being dicks


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> So let me get this straight, any one word could get you fired in America and you are cool with that.


Please direct quote any post where I stated that.

I'm simply telling you that this is not a first amendment issue.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I think the key thing to take from here is that you should now not speak a word “if” you see the “no talking preferred” if you chose to drive. Why anyone doesn’t have a problem with this is mind boggling, so I would prioritize looking at this option before driving (or picking up pax) if you do this gig. Any word could get you fired.

Embarrassing as it is, it is what it is, and more defend it than not. Which is more sad.

Just strategize to not talk like a robot car, and this gig is fine. Embarrassing for sure.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> I think the key thing to take from here is that you should now not speak a word "if" you see the "no talking preferred" if you chose to drive. Why anyone doesn't a problem with this is mind boggling, so I would prioritize looking at this option before driving (or picking up pax) if you do this gig. Any word could get you fired.
> 
> Embarrassing as it is, it is what it is, and more defend it than not. Which is more sad.
> 
> Just strategize to not talk like a robot car, and this gig is fine. Embarrassing for sure.


I would like to enact the same feature of "Silence preferred" on this forum. Oh wait I just did...I put you on my ignore list....bye bye.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I would like to enact the same feature of "Silence preferred" on this forum. Oh wait I just did...I put you on my ignore list....bye bye.


I could of used some valid points, at least one from you, but bye


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I could care less how big Uber is or if they tried to go global...I do care who tells me who I can and can't talk to though...have no idea how you are confusing the two...or how they are even slightly related in discussion of free speech in America lol


Free speech doesn't mean you can talk, or say whatever/whenever you want.

Even though you're an employee, you are still working for Uber as an IC. And yes, they have every right to set policy towards how we interact with customers.

There are very few companies, in this country, who don't operate like that. Period.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Free speech doesn't mean you can talk, or say whatever/whenever you want.
> 
> Even though you're an employee, you are still working for Uber as an IC. And yes, they have every right to set policy towards how we interact with customers.
> 
> There are very few companies, in this country, who don't operate like that. Period.


You are told from the start to not talk. (Preferred is Uber's middle man) Is that a violation of free speech or company policy? Not having even an option to speak? Really? So like I said, if you speak at all you are fired. What else is there to discuss, you are being violated of your right to speak without consequence of violating the first amendment.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> We're beginning to get a taste of what it would be like to be classified as employees.
> 
> However, if Uber keeps it up, they could lose their independent contractor status.


In fact, wished they did have this button on the X platform. To me, it would simply things quite a bit.

Many times, it's hard to gauge if the customer wants to talk or not. Believe me, I welcome, those instances, where the rider doesn't care to talk. Guess what? Love knowing that. And gives me some nice relaxation time as well.



Jay Dean said:


> You are told from the start to not talk. (Preferred is Uber's middle man) Is that a violation of free speech or company policy? Not having even an option to speak? Really? So like I said, if you speak at all you are fired. What else is there to discuss, you are being violated of your right to speak without consequence of violating the first amendment.


Sounds like you need to work elsewhere.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> In fact, wished they did have this button on the X platform. To me, it would simply things quite a bit.
> 
> Many times, it's hard to gauge if the customer wants to talk or not. Believe me, I welcome, those instances, where the rider doesn't care to talk. Guess what? Love knowing that. And gives me some nice relaxation time as well.
> 
> ...


Would you feel wronged if you said hello to a pax and were fired?

Remember the pax opted for quiet preferred

What techniques can you help us with so we can avoid saying hello before seeing the quiet preferred option.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Hmmm I don't know dude....


Clearly.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

This has less to do with free speech and more to do with the social awkwardness of tech-bro millennials.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Anyone that drives a full size truck at these rates is the crazy one, I'm glad you also are fine with being told when to talk and when not.


I've been called crazy many times even before starting U/L, so you're not telling me anything new there. :whistling: Also, my truck is not Black or Lux, or what ever, approved, so I don't have to worry about that stuff. If I was, it wouldn't bother me one single bit. And if it was bothering me, I wouldn't at least refer to First Amendment. Annndddd.......... If I didn't comply and for some reason Uber found a way to deactivate me, it wouldn't bother me one single bit.

So yeah... Ant on. :thumbup:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

To Mega Therion said:


> This has less to do with free speech and more to do with the social awkwardness of tech-bro millennials.


There is that element for sure, but not doing what they want when they request it bypasses eveythjng lol . I get it, I am just trying to adapt, it's over, we have to be punks, but 'how' is my question. How do you not say a single word technique before stating a ride (if option selected) Sad as it is, they bypassed you having a word to say, so how do we make money after that? How do we become the robots they want for our side hamburger money


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Would you feel wronged if you said hello to a pax and were fired?


Seriously... Guess you are so blinded by your rage against Uber that you can't see the absurdity of that statement. :roflmao:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've been called crazy many times even before starting U/L, so you're not telling me anything new there. :whistling: Also, my truck is not Black or Lux, or what ever, approved, so I don't have to worry about that stuff. If I was, it wouldn't bother me one single bit. And if it was bothering me, I wouldn't at least refer to First Amendment. Annndddd.......... If I didn't comply and for some reason Uber found a way to deactivate me, it wouldn't bother me one single bit.
> 
> So yeah... Ant on. :thumbup:


I think your heart is in right place, and yeah driving for Uber can be an adventure, but no...you are not driving for money.



TomTheAnt said:


> Seriously... Guess you are so blinded by your rage against Uber that you can't see the absurdity of that statement. :roflmao:


I only speak facts dude

Company policy beats first amendment is what we are dealing with here


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Why is everyone concerned about being asked to NOT talk? I much prefer to NOT be expected to entertain the pax. I'd be far more likely to cancel on someone who expects a conversation than someone who wants silence.

How many times have you been asked "What's your craziest story...?" etc.

Just STFU, don't touch anything, and let me drive in peace.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why is everyone concerned about being asked to NOT talk? I much prefer to NOT be expected to entertain the pax. I'd be far more likely to cancel on someone who expects a conversation than someone who wants silence.
> 
> How many times have you been asked "What's your craziest story...?" etc.
> 
> Just STFU, don't touch anything, and let me drive in peace.


If I told you you have no option to speak in what you want to say, how would that make you feel?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> SInce he was nearing stalker status to me after slander I had to at least 'suggest' a couple options. Saying to do something on here doesn't mean anything (but you know that right?) as I have no power, only defense. Should I ask not to slander me on a public forum?
> 
> I have many positive posts, if growing plants in spring and making and eating tacos isn't positive then phew....


Wouldn't it be libel, not slander? Is internet communication/ texting considered spoken or written?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> How do you not say a single word technique before stating a ride (if option selected)


Jay, do you take every concern to the wall and read way more into things than actually exist?

They want a quiet ride.

No where does it state that you can't greet them. This generally occurs before or at the very beginning of the ride.

Then you give them their peace and quiet unless there is a need to communicate something ride related.

By policy, we are supposed to confirm our passengers. I think most of us probably do that verbally.

How's that first amendment research coming?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Jay, do you take every concern to the wall and read way more into things than actually exist?
> 
> They want a quiet ride.
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> If I told you you have no option to speak in what you want to say, how would that make you feel?


What do my feelings have to do with the 1st amendment?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wouldn't it be libel, not slander? Is internet communication/ texting considered spoken or written?


I haven't looked into it enough but stranger danger had that response from me, if I cared to look into it maybe, my hope is he would move on and focus on someone/something else...I can dabble into both of those phrases If you really care



Fuzzyelvis said:


> What do my feelings have to do with the 1st amendment?


Would you sob in sorrow if deactivated for saying hello or would you preach fee speech?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> So let me get this straight, any one word could get you fired in America and you are cool with that.
> 
> 
> Nobody can speak apparently lol


Now you're just trolling.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Now you're just trolling.


Am I? If you were deactivated for saying a 'word' as hello in the quiet preferred option..what would be your response


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> What?


What what?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Now you're just trolling.


It's not trolling, it's his unwillingness to bend. Our Jay Dean is rigid and black and white in his ways, and he is going to DARN WELL make sure everyone in this thread knows that there is even the slightest possibility that UBER will 'fire' him for saying 'hello' to a pax when it (theoretically) is HARD-ENFORCED across the UberX platform in some mythical future.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If anyone has an answer to prepare for the preferred non speaking part of drivers I am all ears, I am always moving forward, I see the majority does not value speaking for themselves as a right, so what can we do to adapt? What should we do? Check apps before pax get in? Be very wise not to say a single word? You voted for it, how do we adapt?


It’s a sad day when you throw away your right to speak for pennies.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> If anyone has an answer to prepare for the preferred non speaking part of drivers I am all ears, I am always moving forward, I see the majority does not value speaking for themselves as a right, so what can we do to adapt? What should we do? Check apps before pax get in? Be very wise not to say a single word? You voted for it, how do we adapt?


More reading into things that don't necessarily exist.

This new feature doesn't apply to you and may never apply to you. Why are you adapting to something that doesn't apply to you?

Personally, I'll adapt to it if and when I ever have to deal with. Until then, I'm not worried about it.

I always speak for myself.

Nobody voted for it.

The poll asked "Do You Believe this New Uber Feature impedes on your 1st Amendment Rights?"

Those that actually have a clue on when the first amendment does and doesn't apply voted No.

How's that first amendment research coming Jay?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> More reading into things that don't necessarily exist.
> 
> This new feature doesn't apply to you and may never apply to you. Why are you adapting to something that doesn't apply to you?
> 
> ...


Give it two months you will be asked to stfu, nothing at black stays at black, it will be x. You will be disciplined for saying a word as an x driver soon, cool your heals hard charger.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Would you feel wronged if you said hello to a pax and were fired?
> 
> Remember the pax opted for quiet preferred
> 
> What techniques can you help us with so we can avoid saying hello before seeing the quiet preferred option.


Use some common sense here. They're not talking about simple hello


Jay Dean said:


> There is that element for sure, but not doing what they want when they request it bypasses eveythjng lol . I get it, I am just trying to adapt, it's over, we have to be punks, but 'how' is my question. How do you not say a single word technique before stating a ride (if option selected) Sad as it is, they bypassed you having a word to say, so how do we make money after that? How do we become the robots they want for our side hamburger money


Don't know what you're problem is; but, myself, I can VERY easily figure out how to proceed with a quiet preferred ride.

But guess what? Like everything else, with Uber, you figure it out or you get deactivated!

Simple. Deal with it


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Use some common sense here. They're not talking about simple hello
> 
> Don't know what you're problem is; but, myself, I can VERY easily figure out how to proceed with a quiet preferred ride.
> 
> ...


"Hello" isn't part of what they ordered, watch and see, a word from a driver is NOT what they opted for.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Give it two months you will be asked to stfu, nothing at black stays at black, it will be x. You will be disciplined for saying a word as an x driver soon, cool your heals hard charger.


Which won't prevent me from greeting them and verifying them.

And then they'll have a nice quiet ride however far they're going.

I might even be brave enough to ask them if music at a low level is okay and if they have a music preference.

If, by some chance, I was to be terminated for something as stupid as saying hello, I would most likely just move on with my life and have a mildly entertaining "Uber fired me for saying hello" story to tell. Personally, I find it highly unlikely, but I'm not paranoid like that.

And if I did decide to play David vs Goliath in some legal suit, I would most definitely not try to make it a first amendment case because, well, it's not a first amendment issue.

Oh, and I don't wear heels. 



MiamiKid said:


> Use some common sense here.


Apparently not an option.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Which won't prevent me from greeting them and verifying them.
> 
> And then they'll have a nice quiet ride however far they're going.
> 
> ...


Point is don't say anything or your fired, and yes being fired for speaking is a first amendment issue, acting like it isn't is ludicrous. You were "told" quiet preferred and didn't listen, now fired. Paranoid? Or did you just get violated of your right to speak?



WAHN said:


> Which won't prevent me from greeting them and verifying them.
> 
> And then they'll have a nice quiet ride however far they're going.
> 
> ...


They asked for no talking, you talking is going against preference, you are wrong.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Point is don't say anything or your fired, and yes being fired for speaking is a first amendment issue,


Show me a source that says it is.

And no speaking at all is not how any sane person would interpret that quiet ride preference.



Jay Dean said:


> They asked for no talking, you talking is going against preference, you are wrong.


No, they didn't.

Show me where it says they are requesting no talking whatsoever.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Show me a source that says it is.
> 
> And no speaking at all is not how any sane person would interpret that quiet ride preference.


I can't spell it any more than I have, look at the no speaking option and then speak and tell me how far you get without being fired. You either don't speak or get fired lol like I said posts ago, it's just working around the first ammendment if you speak when TOLD not to, you are fired. Sheep that can't see it clear enough ask posts later.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Someone doesn't understand the concept of free speech me thinks.


A lot of someones. They don't teach Civics in elementary school any more, and for the few high schools that still have it, it's not mandatory.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I can't spell it any more than I have, look at the no speaking option and then speak and tell me how far you get without being fired. You either don't speak or get fired lol like I said posts ago, it's just working around the first ammendment if you speak when TOLD not to, you are fired. Sheep that can't see it clear enough ask posts later.


So you aren't going to show me where it states no speaking at all, not even hello.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> So you aren't going to show me where it states no speaking at all, not even hello.


You will find that answer on your own


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> You will find that answer on your own


I won't because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WAHN said:


> I won't because it doesn't exist.


You are right because it is black it will never be mandatory for x...Silly me


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> People should not get in trouble for 'speaking' in their own car. Telling people not to talk to others is about the most ridiculous thing I have heard in my life. Glad I don't drive lux, oh wait I give it 2 months before x drivers.


This type of request is COMMON for limo service, which is exactly what Black and SUV are. Customer in a "real" limo often has a control panel for the radio, temperature, and a sliding panel to separate themselves from the driver for privacy .

The question isn't whether or not Uber should offer these few options on Black/SUV now, but rather, why haven't they all along?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> You are right because it is black it will never be mandatory for x...Silly me


Fine, show me for Uber Black where it demands no speaking permitted at all.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> This type of request is COMMON for limo service, which is exactly what Black and SUV are. Customer in a "real" limo often has a control panel for the radio, temperature, and a sliding panel to separate themselves from the driver for privacy .
> 
> The question isn't whether or not Uber should offer these few options on Black/SUV now, but rather, why haven't they all along?


It's playing on the desperation of drivers, and X is next, it is embarrassing. If Uber has proved one thing it is that nothing is exclusive, Uber Black lux whatever only exists because it demands it, There is no unique demand In telling someone to stfu, Trust me X in STFU is coming fast.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

treesweets dancer said:


> What kind of moron _wants_ to talk to someone who doesn't want to talk to you? You'd rather force them to listen to you? It's not a 1st amendment issue if one individual doesn't feel like listening to another individual talk. I'm not-listening to like 7 billion people right now. None of their rights are violated


You're male, aren't you? Any woman can tell you innumerable stories about guys that just can't take a hint, or flat-out request to just leave her alone.

Got a ton of those stories about male U/L drivers acting like that jerk in every bar that won't take "no" for an answer until the bouncer drags him out by his neck and grates him on the chain-link fence across the street like a piece of cheese.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't talk to pax anyway, so this doesn't affect me.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> No, because the 1st Amendment doesn't pertain to prohibitions by an individual or private company.
> 
> It pertains to whether government can prohibit speech.


You're right. Private companies can delegate whatever policies to their employees that they desire, and since you're an employee of Uber they can tell you exactly what to say...

Hey wait a second...? ?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


#1 this is not a free speech issue. Free speech only means the government can't put you in jail for what you say

#2 you can talk to a person who tells you they don't want to talk and get a 1 star


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You're male, aren't you? Any woman can tell you innumerable stories about guys that just can't take a hint, or flat-out request to just leave her alone.


Exactly my point. I don't speak directly on the internet.

I watch people & am aware of the phenomenon. & the dbags will say "why don't u just be more assertive", totally unaware that it's kind of scary when u don't know if this is one of those gets violent when insecure after a rebuff.

So again, what sort of person _wants _to talk to someone who doesn't want to listen? Just cuz it's a fairly common sort of person you've encountered doesn't mean it's not ridiculous & lamentable.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't talk to pax anyway, so this doesn't affect me.


I know. The outrage is hilarious. When a rider starts the small talk "where u from", I always sigh, pause for affect to show how much effort it requires me to muster the motivation to utter words I'm completely disinterested in, then I name a city. Unfortunately they don't all clue in, & they ask about it. Then I have to admit Idk, cuz I just made up an answer because the question is so boring & I tire of saying the same place every time. It gets awkward for a second then we ride in peace.

The only thing good about current Uber is riders try to engage a lot less often. Judging by the greater proportion of cretinity in the SF forum now, I'm guessing riders find it safer to just be quiet. One of the forum people threatened violence on me today cause I made fun of him for caring so vehemently that someone may express a wish to not be talked to in his car. He's just what SuzeB was talking about. "Oh what, u don't wanna hear me talk. Ur _gonna_ hear me talk, while I choke you out....tell _me_ not to talk in my own car." Gd deranged

I am considering meeting up tho, just out of curiosity. Like who gets that angry about trivialities? I'd judge him for wanting to waste time in his life to keep an appt somehwere to hit someone over internet opinions, but I'm considering doing the same to satisfy curiosity, so.....


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

i would still talk to people unless they obviously showed they were napping/on the phone/otherwise busy

its in my nature. if they complain, thats on them haha


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> We're beginning to get a taste of what it would be like to be classified as employees.
> 
> However, if Uber keeps it up, they could lose their independent contractor status.





Jay Dean said:


> People should not get in trouble for 'speaking' in their own car. Telling people not to talk to others is about the most ridiculous thing I have heard in my life. Glad I don't drive lux, oh wait I give it 2 months before x drivers.


The rider is simply passing on their preference. No one is telling you not to talk.

Talk all you want.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> The rider is simply passing on their preference. No one is telling you not to talk.
> 
> Talk all you want.


Lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> I can see it now "ummm sir I don't know if you noticed but I did NOT select quiet preferred"
> 
> Uber support: I am sorry your driver was quiet and 'rude' we will investigate this case throughly and suggest the driver take toast master classes in the meantime, here is 5 dollars credit for a driver that will do a tap dance outside your car door EVEN at a 7-11! Uber on!


I was thinking more of

Uber support: I am sorry your ride was quiet and rude. To better understand will you be able to provide a screen shot of the quiet so we can better assist you

No response needed


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> And if you talk there is consequences...


Same as if you annoy them with your chatter.

I hate this idea, I am 100% against this but I dont feel as though I'm being ordered not to talk. I'm being told what the rider prefers.

if people dont want to have a conversation they should just say so. "Hey I'm not feeling real chatty, I'm just going to xxxxxx" the 2019 version of this is earphones and a grunt. I hate that but I get it. This quiet mode option is just another way for people to be even less of a person. To veiw their driver as a less than, to dehumanize us more. I do not take it as an order to shut up though. I'll carry on as I always have, if I talk too much, too bad rate me accordingly.

"Uber did extensive research of drivers' perceptions in the three months it took to develop the feature. But due to employment laws, it can't actually require that drivers abide by user requests for quiet, though they might get negative ratings if they ignore them. Ghajar insists "It's not mandatory. The driver is an independent contractor. We're just communicating the rider's preference. The driver can have that information and do with it what they want.""

https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/uber-quiet-ride/amp/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

By Uber taking this action they are attempting to treat us as employees, it’s not about free speech, it’s a thinly veiled attempt to tell what we can do in OUR personal vehicles. 
If Uber wants to implement these rules then they should provide us with cars , otherwise Uber can go UCK itself.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Same as if you annoy them with your chatter.
> 
> I hate this idea, I am 100% against this but I dont feel as though I'm being ordered not to talk. I'm being told what the rider prefers.
> 
> ...


If you don't play ball, you are out on any technicality they want and this is supplement to enforce it. Trust me talking is no option. It is all the same violations scheme just coated over. They can simply "say" you did anything. You speak when told not to you are out one way or another. Same crap in the end just changed in wording. If you don't stfu when pax demand it, you will be fired.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> If you don't play ball, you are out on any technicality they want and this is supplement to enforce it. Trust me talking is no option. It is all the same violations just coated over. You speak when told not to you are out one way or another.


This will become a media nightmare for Uber which can not afford anymore negative publicity. Uber is now a public company, it will not be so easy for them to sweep things under the carpet.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> This will become a media nightmare for Uber which can not afford anymore negative publicity. Uber is now a public company, it will not be so easy for them to sweep things under the carpet.


They have nothing left to sell so they are selling something nobody could have before, an attack against basic rights. Lol it's hilarious and this poll here is defending it. Because deep down these drivers want to be doing the same, it's typical really, I hope all drivers that voted no get told hundreds of times over to shut up or else be reported and fired on rides lol


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> By Uber taking this action they are attempting to treat us as employees, it's not about free speech, it's a thinly veiled attempt to tell what we can do in OUR personal vehicles.
> If Uber wants to implement these rules then they should provide us with cars , otherwise Uber can go UCK itself.


No, it's about catering to the client. Why do you want to talk to someone who doesn't want to hear you anyway?

I hate this idea, but not because I feel under is telling me what to do. I feel it is going to dehumanize me to the paxhole.

We have enough weirdos who would be happy never interacting with other people. Kids already have a hard enough time socializing. This is a step backwards.



Jay Dean said:


> If you don't play ball, you are out on any technicality they want and this is supplement to enforce it. Trust me talking is no option. It is all the same violations scheme just coated over. They can simply "say" you did anything. You speak when told not to you are out one way or another. Same crap in the end just changed in wording. If you don't stfu when pax demand it, you will be fired.


So how is different than now or yesterday.?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> If you don't play ball, you are out on any technicality they want and this is supplement to enforce it. Trust me talking is no option. It is all the same violations scheme just coated over. They can simply "say" you did anything. You speak when told not to you are out one way or another. Same crap in the end just changed in wording. If you don't stfu when pax demand it, you will be fired


This is just the beginning of Uber ( eventually Lyft ) and the customer demanding certain requests. What's next?

Dara needs to go. He seems like a decent guy but he is driving the ship into the iceberg.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> This is just the beginning of Uber ( eventually Lyft ) and the customer demanding certain requests. What's next?
> 
> Dara needs to go. He seems like a decent guy but he is driving the ship into the iceberg.
> 
> View attachment 320988


Decent is doing something decent, what has he done decent for Drivers?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Decent is doing something decent, what has he done decent for Drivers? For Uber the only thing decent he has done for is drop rates except drop rates while drivers struggle more and more


Decent personality but incompetent as a CEO.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I hate this idea, but not because I feel under is telling me what to do. I feel it is going to dehumanize me to the paxhole.
> 
> We have enough weirdos who would be happy never interacting with other people. Kids already have a hard enough time socializing. This is a step backwards.


This!!! The younger generation do not have the communication skills already.

Now they need an app preference to request quiet time instead of just telling the driver they do not feel like talking. It's sad and pathetic.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This!!! The younger generation do not have the communication skills already.
> 
> Now they need an app preference to request quiet time instead of just telling the driver they do not feel like talking. It's sad and pathetic.


I'm not going to change how I do anything. The amount of "outrage" in this thread is just about as ridiculous as the quiet mode option.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Let’s be honest the class of driver that would not allow to be told to shut up through a button is long gone. We are left with those that enjoy abuse and will gladly take being told off and think of it as progression. Uber has found it’s soul mate of drivers.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Let's be honest the class of driver that would not allow to be told to shut up through a button is long gone. We are left with those that enjoy abuse and will gladly take being told off and think of it as progression. Uber has found it's soul mate of drivers.


So then what are you complaining about.?

Get in your car, log on and do as you're told, damnit!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> This!!! The younger generation do not have the communication skills already.
> 
> Now they need an app preference to request quiet time instead of just telling the driver they do not feel like talking. It's sad and pathetic.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> So then what are you complaining about.?
> 
> Get in your car, log on and do as you're told, damnit!


Lol this website isn't driving


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Lol this website isn't driving


I know, this is why I said "get in your car"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 320991


I'm an introvert, but I'm able to converse with others on a regular basis. Introversion is not the same as being shy.

An introvert doesn't need to be around people. as extroverts do. Yet, introverts still enjoy being around others, just not all the time.

If a driver doesn't enjoy talking to others, then I could see he/she not liking R/S.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I bet most of the complainers and alarmbell ringers do NOT even drive BLACK...


Its going to roll out to all platforms.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Its going to roll out to all platforms.


2 months max people at bus stops are going to be telling car owner rideshare drivers to stfu or else get reported for speaking lol


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


Riders pay you to shut up and drive. If you don't like that riders, just cancel the trip.
The fact here really is it is riders who try to exercise their right first by asking Don't you speak to me. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Its going to roll out to all platforms.


Forward thinking... exactly ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> 2 months max people at bus stops are going to be telling car owner rideshare drivers to stfu or else get reported for speaking lol


Don't they do that already?


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't think you understand what freedom of speech means...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You know, I cant stop laughing at the idea of 
James Madison, steering a horse drawn carriage taking two aristocrats to some formal ball. Eavesdropping on them he hears the lady say "I wish they weren't allowed to talk." He was insulted. He saw this as a form of control. He was OUTRAGED!

That night he authored 12 amendments to the US constitution. later refining them to 10. These ten amendments were ratified, (put into effect) and are now know as The Bill of Rights.

The first amendment "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances." Was directly inspired by his passengers that night of the ball.

1st amendment violation. Holy shit man, good stuff



ANTlifebaby said:


> I don't think you understand what freedom of speech means...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

until they put it on pool and x .



UberLaLa said:


> You do realize this is for UberBlack/SUV only, right?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I like this feature, I hope they add it to UberX. The pax are the ones paying us for rides, it's good customer service to give them what they want, within reason. This feature allows us to do just that and be more likely to make the customer happy and hopefully get more tips.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> This is just the beginning of Uber ( eventually Lyft ) and the customer demanding certain requests. What's next?
> 
> Dara needs to go. He seems like a decent guy but he is driving the ship into the iceberg.
> 
> View attachment 320988


There's nothing decent about Dara.



ariel5466 said:


> I like this feature, I hope they add it to UberX. The pax are the ones paying us for rides, it's good customer service to give them what they want, within reason. This feature allows us to do just that and be more likely to make the customer happy and hopefully get more tips.


You should work in the Laff factory.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You should work in the Laff factory.


What's the Laff factory?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Just completed a black SUV ride to airport, quiet requested. Asked what airline, asked them to stand on curb while I unloaded bags.

I could not care less.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> They have nothing left to sell so they are selling something nobody could have before, an attack against basic rights. Lol it's hilarious and this poll here is defending it. Because deep down these drivers want to be doing the same, it's typical really, I hope all drivers that voted no get told hundreds of times over to shut up or else be reported and fired on rides lol


Looking like Uber's raising the bar on Black Service, including preferred quite. This will increase business and help everyone.

A win, win! Thanks Uber!


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

mmn said:


> No where does it say that!
> 
> "Lighten up, Francis"...!


Sgt Hulka, the 'Big Toe', 'Stripes' circa 1983. Great flick.




SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


Its a prelude to the upcoming introduction of 'Stealth Mode'. A riderless, bumpless, non-driving fare to be paid at driver's request/discretion. Free money.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> You're right. Private companies can delegate whatever policies to their employees that they desire, and since you're an employee of Uber they can tell you exactly what to say...
> 
> Hey wait a second...? ?


There are no Constitutional provisions regarding free speech between two people.

If you want to hire a construction contractor and tell him not to talk during the job, you can do that.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Decent personality but incompetent as a CEO.


I gave him the benefit of doubt but now think he is doing terrible

But I do think he inherited a terrible company and some or a lot of the blame goes to travis as well

There's a reason why a bunch of CEOs turned it down and took a while to find a new one


----------



## WestBurbsMac (Feb 5, 2016)

Once you go black, you never talk back.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you're one of those Black/SUV drivers that wears sweatpants and has customers get their own damn suitcases too...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Uber probably implemented this to keep drivers from talking to customers about how much they screw us on each ride. I let every customer know especially business clients with a travel budget. Usually results in a min 20% tip. So if Uber takes 30-40% off the fare and the customer tips 20% then the business person subsidizes the cut Uber takes.


BigBadDriver said:


> I'm guessing you're one of those Black/SUV drivers that wears sweatpants and has customers get their own damn suitcases too...


nah I prefer this look and of course help with luggage ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I gave him the benefit of doubt but now think he is doing terrible
> 
> But I do think he inherited a terrible company and some or a lot of the blame goes to travis as well
> 
> There's a reason why a bunch of CEOs turned it down and took a while to find a new one


Uber and Lyft both played Russian roulette, slashing rates trying to put the other out of business. They control information, not the product or quality of service. All drivers hate both companies, and damn near all riders know it. They're morons, leaving money on the table, creating horrible karma which will come back and bite them in the ass.

Every driver should have business cards, and square app on their phone.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Uber and Lyft both played Russian roulette, slashing rates trying to put the other out of business. They control information, not the product or quality of service. All drivers hate both companies, and damn near all riders know it. They're morons, leaving money on the table, creating horrible karma which will come back and bite them in the ass.
> 
> Every driver should have business cards, and square app on their phone.


Check ✅ & Check ✅ build those private clients. Bill out for round trips to and from the airport.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


YES


SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


YES, freedom of speech is our/my most precious and the most basic human right. We have sacrificed so many precious lives to keep this God- given right. I have been kicked out of this forum couple of times because i never let anyone suffocate me, least of all a F...ing rootless a$$ like Dara. No Sir, I say what I like to say as much as I want to. You don't like it, just too bad. Get the F...out of my car...


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> nah I prefer this look and of course help with luggage ?
> View attachment 321063


I stand corrected. That's a much better look for you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's not trolling, it's his unwillingness to bend. Our Jay Dean is rigid and black and white in his ways, and he is going to DARN WELL make sure everyone in this thread knows that there is even the slightest possibility that UBER will 'fire' him for saying 'hello' to a pax when it (theoretically) is HARD-ENFORCED across the UberX platform in some mythical future.


That would be perfect, actually. Another nail in the coffin holding their claim that we're not employees.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I like this feature, I hope they add it to UberX. The pax are the ones paying us for rides, it's good customer service to give them what they want, within reason. This feature allows us to do just that and be more likely to make the customer happy and hopefully get more tips.


Actually, at X rates...driver''s aren't being 'paid.' They are being compensated for their expenses.



Kodyhead said:


> Is it possible for you to go in to the rider app and see what other options there are for riders besides quiet and ac?
> 
> I tried with mine and cant see how to choose options


https://onemileatatime.com/uber-quiet-mode/


kevin92009 said:


> until they put it on pool and x .


Then Uber will probably add the 4.85 driver rating requirement, as well. Oh, and 15 minute wait period before No Show charge.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Just completed a black SUV ride to airport, quiet requested. Asked what airline, asked them to stand on curb while I unloaded bags.
> 
> I could not care less.


Shhhhhhhhhhh :errwhat:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Actually, at X rates...driver''s aren't being 'paid.' They are being compensated for their expenses.


Maybe for some, but after losing my primary, full time job this is my first week driving full time and so far I made $250 on one tank of gas. I'm estimating after this weekend I'm probably gonna be looking at a $500 week. Two tanks of gas is roughly $60, set aside 15% for taxes (not sure exactly what percentage I need to take out but I figure I'm safe at 15% based on what's taken out in a regular W-2 type job), I'm still looking at $365 in profit. I'm not gonna be rolling in the dough but it's enough to make ends meet temporarily while I figure out what I'm going to do next.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Tom Oldman said:


> YES
> 
> YES, freedom of speech is our/my most precious and the most basic human right. We have sacrificed so many precious lives to keep this God- given right. I have been kicked out of this forum couple of times because i never let anyone suffocate me, least of all a F...ing rootless a$$ like Dara. No Sir, I say what I like to say as much as I want to. You don't like it, just too bad. Get the F...out of my car...


You Sir May Be One of The Last True American Patriots on this board. Never lose your voice ?

We Salute You!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm still looking at $365 in profit.


My dear, you are mistaken.

You are neglecting to include maintenance and the replacement cost of your vehicle. These are real costs, and you will spend real money on them. The fact that they occur much later doesn't change that.

I feel for you, regarding the loss of your job. Been there a number of times. It really sucked when i had two dependents and a mortgage. I wish U/L had existed back then.

Christine


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle.


That may be so, but I don't believe it includes chanting, humming, yodeling or even growling or Mongolian throat singing.

So if you really want to piss off your pax, don't worry, there is still plenty of room to manoeuvre.

.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> That may be so, but I don't believe it includes chanting, humming, yodeling or even growling or Mongolian throat singing.
> 
> So if you really want to piss off your pax, don't worry, there is still plenty of room to manoeuvre.
> 
> .














MEATIE said:


> [B]igot ormed[/B]‏ @[B]JLcab74[/B]
> 
> The new Uber setting where passengers can demand that the driver does not converse with them is one of the most humanly degrading things I've heard of. Conclusively proving that Uber thinks their drivers voices worthless & demotes them to virtual slaves of the company & passenger


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Just completed a black SUV ride to airport, quiet requested. Asked what airline, asked them to stand on curb while I unloaded bags.
> 
> I could not care less.


In my mind, this raises an interesting scenario.

Lets say for example, his Lordship and M' Lady are in the back seat and they have indicated that they wish to have complete silence and be treated like the royalty they are, because they are outlaying in excess of $20 for the convenience of being picked up at their home and transported door to door in a pristine clean and comfortable car, by a dedicated and conscientious driver.

Okay, silence is their preferred option and when you are splashing big bucks like $20, you deserve every little courtesy and option for the choice of spending all of those 2,000 precious cents.

However, let's say for example her Graciousness turns to his Lordship and inquires in her toffy voice, "Winston, what sort of temperature can we expect in the Bahamas when we land? I don't recall seeing Polly pack my parasol!"

Winston shrugs and addresses the driver, "*Driver! I say Driver!* What sort of temperature can we expect in the Bahamas when we land?"

Ordinarily, the driver would respond with his customary, "How, the **** would I know? Have you heard of Google?"

But now, things have changed.

He can't speak, he has been effectively muzzled. And once again this is where Über has let us down, no silence induction course, no silence language training sessions and certainly no signage.

My message to Über in regard to this new directive would be quite simply - Zip it!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Maybe for some, but after losing my primary, full time job this is my first week driving full time and so far I made $250 on one tank of gas. I'm estimating after this weekend I'm probably gonna be looking at a $500 week. Two tanks of gas is roughly $60, set aside 15% for taxes (not sure exactly what percentage I need to take out but I figure I'm safe at 15% based on what's taken out in a regular W-2 type job), I'm still looking at $365 in profit. I'm not gonna be rolling in the dough but it's enough to make ends meet temporarily while I figure out what I'm going to do next.


It's a good quick 'jump on board' gig. Glad you have that. Would be awesome if they paid a fair fare. Keep looking for a jobjob, because the real cost to driving U/L is the wear&tear to your car. Good luck! :smiles:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

This thread is epic entertainment!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle.


Except they haven't done that. They've simply let the passenger indicate that they don't want to talk.

Which is what happens in my car, at least. I will happily talk to my passengers, but THEY have to initiate the conversation. Otherwise, I just drive and listen to the radio.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> In my mind, this raises an interesting scenario.
> 
> Lets say for example, his Lordship and M' Lady are in the back seat and they have indicated that they wish to have complete silence and be treated like the royalty they are, because they are outlaying in excess of $20 for the convenience of being picked up at their home and transported door to door in a pristine clean and comfortable car, by a dedicated and conscientious driver.
> 
> ...


No talking pax tipped 20% on referenced trip. 
Why Grace them with the melodious sound of your voice, imparting infinite wisdom if they prefer to exist in BF Skinners' box?

Fuggem.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> You Sir May Be One of The Last True American Patriots on this board. Never lose your voice ?
> 
> We Salute You!!!
> 
> View attachment 321100


Thank you.
Unfortunately, for reasons known to you and I, this forum doesn't appreciate patriotism as much. Just recently I put out a post with a link to US Air force looking for pilots, I said it's better to be a mighty Eagle than an ant. They deleted my post because in their view, I was soliciting. Joining the Armed forces is not "for profit" solicitation, asking the youngsters to join our mighty Armed Forces and stop the miserable ant life is not solicitation. It's just simply being American. This country gave me life and can have this old bones back to serve and protect her anytime she calls me. Anytime!

Thank you for your kind words, although I'm far from being the true American which is a great responsibility, I truly feel honored. We need to take it very seriously to bear the honor of being just American. Not everything this great country is giving us is for granted and we shouldn't take it as such.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Godspeed.
Both my parents are buried at Arlington, Pop was
USAF Colonel, turned a star down. 

So many have sacrificed so much, for some who don't even give a damn and few of us who do.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Godspeed.
> Both my parents are buried at Arlington, Pop was
> USAF Colonel, turned a star down.
> 
> So many have sacrificed so much, for some who don't even give a damn and few of us who do.


God Bless both beautiful souls of your wonderful parents, The great and the true Americans. We never can pay back their sacrifice. But at very least, we shouldn't take the service of courageous men and women in our armed forces for granted. We shall be reminded that this great privilege of being American is coming with responsibilities, at very least to appreciate our soldiers regardless of what war they are fighting.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amen, homeless veterans is a disgrace, a stain on this nations' Soul. 

I think every last illegal alien should be bussed directly to Nancy Pelosis house post haste.

We must take care of Americans, vets first.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Except they haven't done that. They've simply let the passenger indicate that they don't want to talk.
> 
> Which is what happens in my car, at least. I will happily talk to my passengers, but THEY have to initiate the conversation. Otherwise, I just drive and listen to the radio.


'Quiet' would indicate they do not want your radio playing, either :winking:



Tom Oldman said:


> Thank you.
> Unfortunately, for reasons known to you and I, this forum doesn't appreciate patriotism as much. Just recently I put out a post with a link to US Air force looking for pilots, I said it's better to be a mighty Eagle than an ant. They deleted my post because in their view, I was soliciting. Joining the Armed forces is not "for profit" solicitation, asking the youngsters to join our mighty Armed Forces and stop the miserable ant life is not solicitation. It's just simply being American. This country gave me life and can have this old bones back to serve and protect her anytime she calls me. Anytime!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, although I'm far from being the true American which is a great responsibility, I truly feel honored. We need to take it very seriously to bear the honor of being just American. Not everything this great country is giving us is for granted and we shouldn't take it as such.


This?

https://www.airforce.com/apply-now?...p0HLa17sYvzp9zf5zvsaAolgEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
: )


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> 'Quiet' would indicate they do not want your radio playing, either :winking:
> 
> 
> This?
> ...


No, it was another one directly asking to join. They deleted it but I will find it and post it for you


----------



## Jag1 (May 16, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Right, apparently the three options are:
> "quiet preferred"
> "happy to chat"
> "no preference"
> ...


Mo



WAHN said:


> Right, apparently the three options are:
> "quiet preferred"
> "happy to chat"
> "no preference"
> ...


Most people want to talk to you find out how long you worked at Uber, and how much your making.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jag1 said:


> Mo
> 
> 
> Most people want to talk to you find out how long you worked at Uber, and how much your making.


So this dude is a Shill?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

The title of this thread is inflammatory to say the least. Thats not to say I like the Mute option at all. I don't drive Black but I would assume you will be alerted if the fare is a muted one or not. If so simply don't accept the ride. But, as immpersonable, rude, entitled and another way to help usher in the rise of the machines and the birth of Johnny Cabs, it is not a violation of free speech.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> The title of this thread is inflammatory to say the least. Thats not to say I like the Mute option at all. I don't drive Black but I would assume you will be alerted if the fare is a muted one or not. If so simply don't accept the ride. But, as immpersonable, rude, entitled and another way to help usher in the rise of the machines and the birth of Johnny Cabs, it is not a violation of free speech.












As Meatie said in another post..

The new Uber setting where passengers can demand that the driver does not converse with them is one of the most humanly degrading things I've heard of. Conclusively proving that Uber thinks their drivers voices worthless & demotes them to virtual slaves of the company & passenger

Once this comes to all Platforms let us know how u feel...


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Whatever, I do the same thing to my passengers ?‍♂









Fight fire with fire


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Huh?

Who?

There was one?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Jag1 (May 16, 2019)

Jag1 said:


> Mo
> 
> 
> Most people want to talk to you find out how long you worked at Uber, and how much your making.





Jag1 said:


> Mo
> 
> 
> Most people want to talk to you find out how long you worked at Uber, and how much your making.


I'm no shill.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This whole In-App button for informing UberBlack drivers of preferences came into play from a UberBlack Driver's meeting that Uber had a few months ago. The UberBlack drivers at that meeting asked for this. Personally, I think it not the best idea, not because communication is not a good thing, but because Uber is horrible at communicating. E.g the very first UberBlack passenger I had when this function was put into play, requested a Cool and Quiet Car. My Uber Driver app needed to be Updated via Apple before that passenger request would show on my side. Did Uber communicate to me that Update needed to occur? Nope. So of course I never saw that passenger wanted a Cool car - I'm a professional and can tell straight away when a passenger needs a quiet car and I did that second nature.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I didn't know what the "preferences" crap was, either ... first few rides after they installed it. Didn't tell drivers for about a week. Kept trying to start ride, thinking "what is this crap???..."


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> This whole In-App button for informing UberBlack drivers of preferences came into play from a UberBlack Driver's meeting that Uber had a few months ago. The UberBlack drivers at that meeting asked for this. Personally, I think it not the best idea, not because communication is not a good thing, but because Uber is horrible at communicating. E.g the very first UberBlack passenger I had when this function was put into play, requested a Cool and Quiet Car. My Uber Driver app needed to be Updated via Apple before that passenger request would show on my side. Did Uber communicate to me that Update needed to occur? Nope. So of course I never saw that passenger wanted a Cool car - I'm a professional and can tell straight away when a passenger needs a quiet car and I did that second nature.


This ^^ No need for an app feechur. Riders, if your driver doesn't pick up on it, just effing say it...!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I think every last illegal alien should be bussed directly to Nancy Pelosis house post haste.


I'm fine with that. Just as long as we start letting decent people in legally first.

In the mid-2000s (during the George W. Bush administration) I coordinated recruiting for a technical consulting firm. I vividly remember staffing a booth at a job fair at the University of Houston. We had US-educated engineers who were foreign nationals literally begging for sponsorship, because they wouldn't be allowed to stay in the US otherwise.

Good people, with excellent education, hard working, and willing to do @[email protected] to be allowed to stay and work here. They wanted nothing more than to be allowed to work and contribute to our society.

And there was nothing I could do to help them.

So before you concern yourself with illegal immigration, you might want to think about why we don't let good people in. Ones who are willing to do it legally.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amen. 
Immigrate legally.
A friend s son was killed by a drunken illegal alien in a hit and run, took months to find him.....when they did, it was discovered he had already been deported several times.

Americans are being harmed by people who should not even be here in the first place.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mmn said:


> This ^^ No need for an app feechur. Riders, if your driver doesn't pick up on it, just effing say it...!


My 2018 Suburban has Climate Controls in the rear passenger area. Granted, some passengers would enjoy getting into a car with a warm or colder temp as soon as they enter, but both of those are subjective. Turn the little dials, almost every Black car has them in the back. I mistyped that she wanted 'Cold' she actually wanted 'Warm' because she said when she comes out of the gym sweaty, she prefers not to get into a cold car. Note: She told me this as we passed the house that Michael Jackson died in, and a tour bus (one of the many that come up that street in Beverly Hills has on the daily) and approached her destination. She commented how she loves the new feature, and I asked, 'How does that look on your App?' She then explained the above, and I explained Uber sent me no notification, we both agreed I needed to update my driver app. She smiled and thanked me for a great ride and went into her $10m home. lol

ADD: After Updating, the App now will not allow driver to Start Trip until they go into the Passenger Preferences window (it does not notify at Ping).


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> This whole In-App button for informing UberBlack drivers of preferences came into play from a UberBlack Driver's meeting that Uber had a few months ago. The UberBlack drivers at that meeting asked for this. Personally, I think it not the best idea, not because communication is not a good thing, but because Uber is horrible at communicating. E.g the very first UberBlack passenger I had when this function was put into play, requested a Cool and Quiet Car. My Uber Driver app needed to be Updated via Apple before that passenger request would show on my side. Did Uber communicate to me that Update needed to occur? Nope. So of course I never saw that passenger wanted a Cool car - I'm a professional and can tell straight away when a passenger needs a quiet car and I did that second nature.


Uber is becoming the Nanny State












jocker12 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1
> 
> "Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.
> ...


I guess once this thing goes live on all platforms here is an option to those people requesting quiet mode. Ear buds in the whole ride.

Kind of like a FU back to the silent mode...


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I love this idea, i hope it catches on for X as well. Silly thing to complain about.


----------



## Bruticus (Sep 4, 2017)

Shoot I dont even wanna talk to them anyway lol this is a good thing.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> If you're getting paid black rates, why not just shut up and let them do what they prefer? That's what you're getting paid to do, right?


what if a pax wants to roll a joint en route? with quiet mode, you gots to bite your tongue eh...hahaha


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Hey, you wanted to be "special" with that extra service stuff.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 321260
> 
> 
> As Meatie said in another post..
> ...


Uber isn't demanding that we are quite its the passengers that request it. Uber just gives them the option. If they make the option avaiable for UberX I won't accept rides that request a quiet car. I don't mind if a passenger rather not have a conversation but they can broach that subject with me at pick up. And like its been said I can te


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I get your point. Realistically though....if someone doesn't want to talk. Isn't that better really? Kinda like driving with your wife....


How do you know what driving with his wife is like?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> what if a pax wants to roll a joint en route? with quiet mode, you gots to bite your tongue eh...hahaha





OC-Moe said:


> what if a pax wants to roll a joint en route? with quiet mode, you gots to bite your tongue eh...hahaha


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I get your point. Realistically though....if someone doesn't want to talk. Isn't that better really? Kinda like driving with your wife....


When have you heard of a wife being quiet in a car, they love to tell you how to drive.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Phantomshark said:


> I love this idea, i hope it catches on for X as well. Silly thing to complain about.


Simply ask when they get in, _Would you like a quiet ride?_


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Driver Preferences:
-Sit down
-STFU
-Get out


----------



## grayrider (Oct 9, 2017)

Quiet preferred : don't do me any favors.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> No, it was another one directly asking to join. They deleted it but I will find it and post it for you


Got it, it was this one. 
https://www.airforce.com/careers/detail/pilot


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> When have you heard of a wife being quiet in a car, they love to tell you how to drive.


Unless they're giving you the silent treatment at the time. Not that that ever happens. LOL


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This won't work, Uber wants to charge a fee which 99.999 % of pax's won't pay. Uber will try to place an additional fee on drivers to screw us out of more money.

Today I banned Uber!!!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


After I retired, I drove Uber for 2-years. I quit after the games started with Dara.

Now I take 25 trips a week as a rider/secret shopper for Uber. I can confirm that most of the drivers that are left should NOT talk.

Just saying....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Now I take 25 trips a week as a rider/secret shopper for Uber. I can confirm that most of the drivers that are left should NOT talk.
> 
> Just saying....


I highly doubt Uber uses secret shoppers because they're too cheap & too broke to pay for a secret shopper.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I highly doubt Uber uses secret shoppers because they're too cheap & too broke to pay for a secret shopper.


The program started in 1-2019. I was recruited a month after I quit. The program is in 8 states and is provided by a 3rd party company.

We are paid $10 a trip and we can choose the destination. We issue an online report that takes about 10-min. On each trip.

So i guess they do have enough cash to spy on the drivers. Lol


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The program started in 1-2019. I was recruited a month after I quit. The program is in 8 states and is provided by a 3rd party company.
> 
> We are paid $10 a trip and we can choose the destination. We issue an online report that takes about 10-min. On each trip.
> 
> So i guess they do have enough cash to spy on the drivers. Lol


What are the program parameters?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> After I retired, I drove Uber for 2-years. I quit after the games started with Dara.
> 
> Now I take 25 trips a week as a rider/secret shopper for Uber. I can confirm that most of the drivers that are left should NOT talk.
> 
> Just saying....


? get back on your meds before they take you back to the old timers home.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> We are paid $10 a trip and we can choose the destination.


So after the time you finish the ride and writing your report, you're making even less than an Uber driver.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Just because you have a right to free speech, doesn't mean you also get a no cost captive audiece.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SkidRow said:


> Just because you have a right to free speech, doesn't mean you also get a no cost captive audiece.
> 
> View attachment 321772


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> You do realize this is for UberBlack/SUV only, right?


I thought everything was lala with them.



UberLaLa said:


> Simply ask when they get in, _Would you like a quiet ride?_


That sound's very lala.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> What do my feelings have to do with the 1st amendment?


lol..good one fuzzer!!!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> After I retired, I drove Uber for 2-years. I quit after the games started with Dara.
> 
> Now I take 25 trips a week as a rider/secret shopper for Uber. I can confirm that most of the drivers that are left should NOT talk.
> 
> Just saying....


Not to many quality ones left I take it...


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> You do realize this is for UberBlack/SUV only, right?


Yes, but even as an X driver I welcome them to my vehicle (good morning or whatever) and throw in a bit of mindless comment about the weather. If I get ear splitting silence from the back seat then I shut up too. Some may want to talk and that's fine too, it can be entertaining!


----------



## E7R0629 (Apr 9, 2019)

CZ75 said:


> While I'm not on Black, the only problem I have with things like this is the fact that it's yet more b.s. Uber customers can @@@@@ about and downrate you for not toeing the line.
> 
> Telling me not to talk in my own vehicle. Are we employees yet?


No we are not employees, we are independent contractors taking advantage of all the positive things Uber has provided that enable us to make money using their services. So if you don't like it stop contracting and start your own business.


----------



## Buch (Jul 6, 2018)

What the sh1t.. Jay Dean. Did you graduate high school? Is this a troll. Oh my God I hope so.


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> You get it ?


Ah, I see what you did there. Your issue is being misclassified as an independent contractor because telling us we can't talk at certain times is something an employer can do so you misclassify your complaint as a first amendment issue when it isn't. Very very clever.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Sproutski said:


> Ah, I see what you did there. Your issue is being misclassified as an independent contractor because telling us we can't talk at certain times is something an employer can do so you misclassify your complaint as a first amendment issue when it isn't. Very very clever.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> So after the time you finish the ride and writing your report, you're making even less than an Uber driver.


It's not about the money. It's about getting dangerous & unfit drivers off the road.


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

CZ75 said:


> While I'm not on Black, the only problem I have with things like this is the fact that it's yet more b.s. Uber customers can @@@@@ about and downrate you for not toeing the line.
> 
> Telling me not to talk in my own vehicle. Are we employees yet?


They can make it part of the contract. They are giving "terms" of contract.



Kodyhead said:


> You can punch me in the face with black rates and still get 5 stars lol


Isn't that about the truth. I feel if you are driving "Black" services you must behave more like a chauffeur in dress, attitude, and services.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I think you all are knucking Futz.
If you accept a job, where the parameters are Keep you mouth shut, accept it or don't. Sure, maybe it hurts some feelings, but it is not personal... 
What I do have a problem with is Uber collecting extra money for this feature and not passing it on. I have not heard anything about the money aspect of it yet. 
I do Uber X, and try to read people... not always correctly... If they want to work or sleep, it is not offensive. I put on spa music, drive softly and avoid more potholes... or play something they can work to, or cut it off. All part of the game.
Refraining from initiating conversations has always been part of the job.


----------



## LoneliestUberDriverInTX (Sep 30, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...





SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


I think it's unfair that only the riders get the quiet mode option. ALL drivers should have a quiet mode option. Get in, sit down, buckle up and be quiet. At no charge.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

RadarRider said:


> I think you all are knucking Futz.
> If you accept a job, where the parameters are Keep you mouth shut, accept it or don't. Sure, maybe it hurts some feelings, but it is not personal...
> What I do have a problem with is Uber collecting extra money for this feature and not passing it on. I have not heard anything about the money aspect of it yet.
> I do Uber X, and try to read people... not always correctly... If they want to work or sleep, it is not offensive. I put on spa music, drive softly and avoid more potholes... or play something they can work to, or cut it off. All part of the game.
> Refraining from initiating conversations has always been part of the job.


I think you're nucking futs for doing X. U make 1/2 or a 3rd of the upper tiers. That is nuts...


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> 'Quiet' would indicate they do not want your radio playing, either :winking:


I've never gotten a complaint about the music. It's XM 68, the Spa, which is very gentle, elevator music. I've had several passengers complement me on it. If the pax doesn't want to listen to that, I'll turn it down even lower than it is, but I probably won't turn it off. Life sucks - they can get a helmet.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> I've never gotten a complaint about the music. It's XM 68, the Spa, which is very gentle, elevator music. I've had several passengers complement me on it. If the pax doesn't want to listen to that, I'll turn it down even lower than it is, but I probably won't turn it off. Life sucks - they can get a helmet.


Think it's probably more the drivers that listen to talk radio, sports or even worse, religious stations that most would request a 'Quiet' car against.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> I've never gotten a complaint about the music. It's XM 68, the Spa, which is very gentle, elevator music. I've had several passengers complement me on it. If the pax doesn't want to listen to that, I'll turn it down even lower than it is, but I probably won't turn it off. Life sucks - they can get a helmet.


That does sound relaxing ?

I like 70's rock like Led Zeppelin.

But when it comes down to it u have to be able to read who is getting in your vehicle during a certain time of day. This is how I can pinpoint the appropriate music. Being a DJ is part of the emotional intelligence aspect of what we do as drivers.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Kele1 said:


> They can make it part of the contract. They are giving "terms" of contract.


Next up on Uber's list: song requests.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

CZ75 said:


> Next up on Uber's list: song requests.


They won't stop until the old guard is gone and the newbies aren't aware they are frogs boiling in the pot.


----------



## Lucyatthewheel (May 11, 2019)

Just another demeaning way to treat the driver, further making him/her a stereotype. WTF the majority of pax don't care. (Remember, though, there are some who are empathetic, caring people who really do give a shit about us; who aren't arrogant, pretentious and self-entitled.)


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> That does sound relaxing ?
> 
> I like 70's rock like Led Zeppelin.
> 
> But when it comes down to it u have to be able to read who is getting in your vehicle during a certain time of day. This is how I can pinpoint the appropriate music. Being a DJ is part of the emotional intelligence aspect of what we do as drivers.


I once had pax that requested Justin Beiber but her boyfriend won out and requested Todd Rundgren (which I honored).


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Think it's probably more the drivers that listen to talk radio, sports or even worse, religious stations that most would request a 'Quiet' car against.


Oh, I'll do sports. If the Astros are playing and the riders wants to listen to the game, no problem. But that's all. Football, basketball....nah, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Oh, I'll do sports. If the Astros are playing and the riders wants to listen to the game, no problem. But that's all. Football, basketball....nah, ain't gonna happen.


If Rider selects 'Quiet' then they clearly do not want to listen to the game, Astros or otherwise.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> If Rider selects 'Quiet' then they clearly do not want to listen to the game, Astros or otherwise.


Insert these upon quiet request


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> If Rider selects 'Quiet' then they clearly do not want to listen to the game, Astros or otherwise.


Big ****ing deal. If they want to listen to it, they will have to ask me to change the channel. And I would be glad to do so.
If they don't, they won't and all they will get is soft, elevator music. If they want to 1-star me for that, they can pucker up and kiss my rosy red rectum. I'll be happy to never be paired with them again.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Big @@@@ing deal. If they want to listen to it, they will have to ask me to change the channel. And I would be glad to do so.
> If they don't, they won't and all they will get is soft, elevator music. If they want to 1-star me for that, they can pucker up and kiss my rosy red rectum. I'll be happy to never be paired with them again.


Or you could just throw on some Alex Jones


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> If Rider selects 'Quiet' then they clearly do not want to listen to the game, Astros or otherwise.


Not even to the howling of the wind.



Clothahump said:


> Big @@@@ing deal. If they want to listen to it, they will have to ask me to change the channel. And I would be glad to do so.
> If they don't, they won't and all they will get is soft, elevator music. If they want to 1-star me for that, they can pucker up and kiss my rosy red rectum. I'll be happy to never be paired with them again.


Give em the elevator music.


----------



## Tee0623 (Dec 18, 2017)

I actually prefer all riders to keep their month shut and not asking me silly things, I love silence in my car...you get in I say 'hi' you get off I say bye, thats more than enough


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Big @@@@ing deal. If they want to listen to it, they will have to ask me to change the channel. And I would be glad to do so.
> If they don't, they won't and all they will get is soft, elevator music. If they want to 1-star me for that, they can pucker up and kiss my rosy red rectum. I'll be happy to never be paired with them again.


And you drive Black?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

They offer this service in X & Pool - It's called "STFU!"


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Storm104 (Aug 29, 2016)

Why would you want to talk to a person that doesn't want to talk to you. I'm glad when they don't want to talk. When I use uber myself, I wear headphones and have went so far as to tell people I'm deaf to not talk to them.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Storm104 said:


> Why would you want to talk to a person that doesn't want to talk to you. I'm glad when they don't want to talk. When I use uber myself, I wear headphones and have went so far as to tell people I'm deaf to not talk to them.


True but you can learn things from others and become happier in life as well as stack extra with a tip.

*Silencing Drivers*
I see this as the start of dehumanizing the rideshare industry. This is where it begins by taking the human element out of the drive. They are trying to get people use to not talking once automated vehicles are here. It is a sad step to take in my opinion. I find the best part of this gig is meeting new people and learning and exchanging knowledge.

Small steps towards silencing people never leads to anything good.

*Why Other People Are the Key to Our Happiness*








https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ps...hy-other-people-are-the-key-our-happiness?amp


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

After reading this article this quote from their prospectus shows how the lack of communication destroyed their company. They continue down this path by trying to prevent communication between the rider and the driver. This comes from top down management that continues to run this company into the ground.

*UBER IS A SCAM*
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2019/05/uber-ipo-profitability-value-labor-costs
_" No one knew what was going on or how to work. Or, as the prospectus puts it, "Our workplace culture also created a lack of transparency internally, which has resulted in siloed teams that* lack coordination and knowledge sharing,* causing misalignment and inefficiencies in operational and strategic objectives."_

*Lacking coordination or knowledge sharing.... this is basic human interaction which this company lacks at the top and wants to distribute with this NEW POLICY OF SILENCE.*


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


So you have an issue with a rider letting you know up front they don't want to have a conversation?

You have to be trolling cause no one would reach this far for nothing...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> So you have an issue with a rider letting you know up front they don't want to have a conversation?
> 
> You have to be trolling cause no one would reach this far for nothing...


HAHA I'm the troll? You've been on here for less then a month and every comment you have on your feed is trolling.

You best check yourself bro....


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> And you drive Black?


Nope. UberX.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I enjoy bs’ing with pax but never initiate conversation. Once they engage, it’s on!

Did a 15 minute ride yesterday in complete silence. No problem. At drop off rider says, “thanks for not asking me a lot of stupid questions.” Tipped me a 5.

I’m like, no worries you pretentious prick! Obviously previous drivers tried to be human with this cyborg and he just ain’t into it! Tailor made for this new service.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Nope. UberX.


You have nothing to worry about then. This is only a UberBlack option. My per mile was cut .50 cents per mile last month, that is a greater concern...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> You have nothing to worry about then. This is only a UberBlack option. My per mile was cut .50 cents per mile last month, that is a greater concern...


Keep handing out those business cards and setting up Round Trip Fees for clients to and from the Airport. Cash - Paypal - Venmo are our friends going forward. Counter rate cuts with some ingenuity. ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> No, because the 1st Amendment doesn't pertain to prohibitions by an individual or private company.
> 
> It pertains to whether government can prohibit speech.


Bingo, we have a winner. Like it or not it is the truth.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Bingo, we have a winner. Like it or not
> 
> Maybe I should have worded the question with a restriction on Free Speech vs The 1st
> 
> ...


Maybe I should have worded the question with a restriction on Free Speech vs The 1st

Based on this below it does impede on Free Speech but technical not the 1st

Example
> "Be silent or I will give u 1 star driver"
*without fear of retaliation*

Freedom of speech is a principle that supports the freedom of an individual or a community to articulate their opinions and ideas* without fear of retaliation*, censorship, or legal sanction. The term "freedom of expression" is sometimes used synonymously but includes any act of seeking, receiving, and imparting information or ideas, regardless of the medium used.

Freedom of expression is recognized as a human right under article 19 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR) and recognized in international human rights law in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR). Article 19 of the UDHR states that "everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference" and "everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice". The version of Article 19 in the ICCPR later amends this by stating that the exercise of these rights carries "special duties and responsibilities" and may "therefore be subject to certain restrictions" when necessary "[f]or respect of the rights or reputation of others" or "[f]or the protection of national security or of public order (order public), or of public health or morals".[2]
t it is the truth.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Again, much ado about nothing, IMO.

Okay, let's pretend you get your wish. The feature goes away and/or never comes to anything but Black.

New rider verbally lets you know they aren't the chatty type and are having a lousy day.

You flap your gums the whole time.

They rate you 1*.

So I guess you think they just violated whatever.

Those working in a "real job" generally can't tell customers to go screw themselves without repercussions.

Oh yeah, the whole my car, my rules attitude. 

Yeah, your car being rented out to a customer for a fee. If they want a quiet ride, big deal.

It doesn't seem that many Black drivers are up in arms about this.

Would be so "violated" and "offended" by this if every ride paid $100. Probably not.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Again, much ado about nothing, IMO.
> 
> Okay, let's pretend you get your wish. The feature goes away and/or never comes to anything but Black.
> 
> ...


I understand your viewpoint and others alike.

It starts with silencing the driver.
Then u have to ask a question what is next?.
We then have a button that says we as drivers want silence by the passenger?
Then we live in a weird world that we do not communicate like human beings.

I don't want to live in an environment like that so I have the choice not to drive I get it. But I truly think this is the wrong direction.

I believe this is just the start of more ridiculous things they keep implementing on the app.

My opinion is this is dehumanizing. One of the most natural things we do is communicate and we shouldn't have obstacles in place to encourage being Silent.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I understand your viewpoint and others alike.
> 
> It starts with silencing the driver.
> Then u have to ask a question what is next?.
> ...


I view your stance as taking hypotheticals to the wall. Just my opinion.

Don't look now, but we're pretty much already in that weird world where communication is severely lacking.

Whether they communicate it verbally, via body language, or via the app, I just don't have an issue with this particular thing.

But, opinions vary.

As I stated early on, I do think it's a bit stupid, but that is what companies do.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Keep handing out those business cards and setting up Round Trip Fees for clients to and from the Airport. Cash - Paypal - Venmo are our friends going forward. Counter rate cuts with some ingenuity. ?


60% of my Earnings are privates. But yup, need more!


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


Its uber BLACK which im sure you arent driving AND its called customer service. Why bother doing anything in customer service if you dont like people. Go be a prison guard. There you can use your unique skills.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


You signed a contract to further the interests of Uber (or similar language ).

None of the rights in the bill of rights are absolute. You haven't studied the law, apparently.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> Its uber BLACK which im sure you arent driving AND its called customer service. Why bother doing anything in customer service if you dont like people. Go be a prison guard. There you can use your unique skills.


Customer Service starts with communication.

3 years Uber 4.97 - 4.98 depending on the day
3 years Lyft 5.00

Yeah I have no idea what customer services is.
I would be willing to bet u cannot top that.



Oscar Levant said:


> You signed a contract to further the interests of Uber (or similar language ).
> 
> None of the rights in the bill of rights are absolute. You haven't studied the law, apparently.


Ill make sure to study that Mr Levant Sir



UberLaLa said:


> 60% of my Earnings are privates. But yup, need more!


That is great man ? keep moving closer to 100%. Private rides will be key to success in the future for drivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Got a PREFERENCES last night that was interesting, _Conversation Welcomed & Warm Car_

It was actually chilly in L.A. last night at 1am, so they loved the toasty ride, and were very conversational. Asked them why they selected the _"Conversation Welcomed" _To which the app holder replied, _I clicked on the 'Preferences' button in my app, just to see what it was about, and it wouldn't let me go back without selecting something, so I chose those two, lol._

ADD: Right after that trip I got a Black from USC to Beverly Hills. It had _Quiet Preferred. _Twenty something that came out from an apartment building. Asked him if he wanted AUX, to which he accepted. I put his music on medium loud and we rolled for 25 minutes of 'silence.' $45 :coolio: 



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Customer Service starts with communication.
> 
> 3 years Uber 4.97 - 4.98 depending on the day
> 3 years Lyft 5.00
> ...


With correct licensing & insurance, yes privates are the BEST!


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

This is nonsense! This is a premium feature that most don’t have unless they are black. I love the preferences because it helps me with then passenger.

A professional driver shouldn’t be talking. They are part of the experience not the actual experience.


----------



## Dhr94080 (Apr 30, 2017)

First off, it's my car. Not Ubers! Secondly I really dont care if the passengers want quiet, I'll most definitely will accommodate that as i dont like speaking to those people anyways! Last, quiet means quiet! No, you can not listen to the radio! Sorry! My car, I control it, and quiet means quiet please!


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Dhr94080 said:


> First off, it's my car. Not Ubers! Secondly I really dont care if the passengers want quiet, I'll most definitely will accommodate that as i dont like speaking to those people anyways! Last, quiet means quiet! No, you can not listen to the radio! Sorry! My car, I control it, and quiet means quiet please!


Are you a black car driver?


----------



## I Drank Your Milkshake (May 10, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


Worthless driver, be quiet you subhuman. Like I can't believe this driver even think he can speak to me when I didn't speak to him first. Like all he has to do is literally give me an aux cord and hand me a water. He didn't even open the door for me and he has the nerve to speak. So one staring him and asking Uber for my 4.87 refund. Going to get him fired. Subhuman driver speaking to me!


----------



## ghouri27 (Apr 22, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If you're getting paid black rates, why not just shut up and let them do what they prefer? That's what you're getting paid to do, right?


We are driving our own vehicles but we are providing service to the customers who are paying for that service. So if the customer wants you to be quiet it's okay for us.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I Drank Your Milkshake said:


> Worthless driver, be quiet you subhuman. Like I can't believe this driver even think he can speak to me when I didn't speak to him first. Like all he has to do is literally give me an aux cord and hand me a water. He didn't even open the door for me and he has the nerve to speak. So one staring him and asking Uber for my 4.87 refund. Going to get him fired. Subhuman driver speaking to me!












And this is the result

https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/06/03/facebook-amazon-google-apple-market-cap/


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Nope. UberX.


Then don't worry about black!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jdemonto said:


> Then don't worry about black!


Silence coming to a ride near you shortly. This will be rolled out to all categories soon.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Pax: do you know where I can get a good steak in this town?

Driver :

Pax: sir I asked you a question do you know when I get a good steak in this town?

Driver :

Pax: why won't you talk to me and answer my questions?

Driver : you have reached your destination please exit the vehicle thank you.

Pax: but why are you ignoring me?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Silence coming to a ride near you shortly. This will be rolled out to all categories soon.


No it won't. Just like leather seats and a black luxury car are not expected on X. Neither will X passengers expect to have these preferred options. Black has to wait up to 15 minutes, have TCP, etc. X will never be required these things...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Driver Preferences:
> -Sit down
> -STFU
> -Get out


And don't touch anything.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


I treat Uber as a job
In that job I provide a service 
In 2000 rides I have had one rider 1/2000!?? Rate me 2**
Confused as to the reasoning,I pushed Uber to give me some feedback

Of course the rider providing the feedback remains anonymous ,but feedback came back "driver was too chatty"

I was fine with this
Furthermore ,I don't allow riders to smoke in my car,even though many gave requested to

This is the gray tightrope Uber will soon be walking

So I'fmy paying customer common nicates ahead of the fare they want no conversation,I will provide that service

If my paying rider communicates ahead of time they wish to smoke in the car I won't accept the trip -believe me this is WHERE WE ARE HEADED
on Christmas day last year I did 5 fares

4 rated me at 5* and 2 left compliments

The 5 the fare was enough to make me stop my shift and not drive for 72 hours
That fare rated me a 1**

When I pushed Uber for a reason ,the feedback was I wished 2 of my riders on a fare a 'merry Christmas"
They we're offended as they don't celebrate Christmas,and although I tried Uber refused to remove the 1*

Seems to me as long as the paying customer communicates what service they require,we as drivers have a choice whether to take the fare


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> Seems to me as long as the paying customer communicates what service they require,we as drivers have a choice whether to take the fare


Actually, no ya don't. The 'Preferences' screen does not show until after UberBlack driver has accepted the Trip. Ping indicates nothing different. If driver does not like the Preferences (none of them are that outrageous, including a passenger saying they prefer 'Quite') driver needs to Cancel trip.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...uber-comfort-and-helicopter-launch/index.html


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


decline all comfort rides


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I Drank Your Milkshake said:


> Worthless driver, be quiet you subhuman. Like I can't believe this driver even think he can speak to me when I didn't speak to him first. Like all he has to do is literally give me an aux cord and hand me a water. He didn't even open the door for me and he has the nerve to speak. So one staring him and asking Uber for my 4.87 refund. Going to get him fired. Subhuman driver speaking to me!


I've given a good number of "Quiet Preferred" rides now. None of them seemed like passenger was a jerk wanting driver to stfu. Think some might have been, _Please hope driver does not play his/her music or talk radio. _A few were needing to do business calls, and couple others slept from long flights or days.

What puts a smile on my face are the passengers that select, _"Open to Chat" _preferred. Just feels friendly before even picking them up.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> decline all comfort rides


You don't get told it's a comfort ride until you accept it.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kyanar said:


> You don't get told it's a comfort ride until you accept it.


damn


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> damn :frown:





Kyanar said:


> You don't get told it's a comfort ride until you accept it.


That sucks


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Stupid poll.

I really wish people would learn what the first amendment actually means, seriously.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Enjoy the silence....

https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/09/uber-adds-comfort-tier-for-extra-legroom-and-silent-drivers/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle. Just another slap in the face to drivers.
> 
> Nobody tells me if I can or cannot talk in my own vehicle. F this company...
> 
> ...


you better retract your post . its not free speech on this website . your not allowed to swear slander say hateful racial things here. 
nobody wants to hear that bad stuff keep it to your self .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> If you're getting paid black rates, why not just shut up and let them do what they prefer? That's what you're getting paid to do, right?


Thats what an EMPLOYEE would do . ? . .



WAHN said:


> Right, apparently the three options are:
> "quiet preferred"
> "happy to chat"
> "no preference"
> ...


Uber GIVING AWAY YOUR STUFF AGAIN !

HOW GENEROUS !

ASK DRIVER FOR FREE CHAMPAIGNE.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats what a *compliant UberPro ANT* would do . ? . .


Fixed!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Fixed!


Resolved.

Rohit


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Resolved.
> 
> Rohit


Thxs Rohit ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

My vehicle is always in zen mode no radio no talking unless the people request radio or conversation.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

God, if only all my rides could be put on "quiet mode." If Uber Hearse ever comes out to transport bodies to/from funeral homes, I'll be the first to sign up.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I think you can add the option of "I don't really care" in your votes.


????
Or want you in my car, I just want your money.



UberNLV said:


> "Why do we feel we need to yak about bullsh!t in order to feel comfortable?" Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction


I've never forced a conversation. I break the ice though. You know if they feel like talking or not. Gee, Uber must thing we're just Dumb Uber Drivers.?



Jay Dean said:


> I can see it now "ummm sir I don't know if you noticed but I did NOT select quiet preferred"
> 
> Uber support: I am sorry your driver was quiet and 'rude' we will investigate this case throughly and suggest the driver take toast master classes in the meantime, here is 5 dollars credit for a driver that will do a tap dance outside your car door EVEN at a 7-11! Uber on!


Be so funny if Uber drivers were allowed to pair up especially on weekend nights. 
We could say things like, " I'm sorry sir, but I don't like drunk people, so don't talk to me. 
Did your parents have a drinking problem?
If you didn't drink so much, you'd be driving!
I love my riders, half of them prefer the front seat. I can't imagine silence in the car, unless they're sucking on a Dum Dum.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I mean... we already work for slave pay, no benefits... why would Uber let us say anything they don’t want us to say: we are slaves anyways.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I mean... we already work for slave pay, no benefits... why would Uber let us say anything they don't want us to say: we are slaves anyways.
> 
> Makes sense to me.


Ya, like; JUST SHUT UP AND GO TO WORK, NOWWW!!!
???


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yes you read that correctly Uber has banned free speech in your own vehicle.


It's bad enough you're giving _free _rides most the time. :biggrin:


----------

